# Removal of grease/smoke buildup on Kamado Joe vent.



## Lolly (Oct 15, 2019)

my top vent is sticking in spite of repeated cleanings. I want to get it back to the metal. Any product out there that would dissolve this buildup?


----------



## Lolly (Oct 15, 2019)

Well I took it apart and soaked it in hot soapy water, scraped the thickest buildup off with a wood chisel, and scrubbed the rest with a BBQ wire brush and a stainless steel scrubber. 
Worked fine, but if there is a product (not varsol) that would dissolve this stuff off, (available in Canada) let me know please.


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2019)

Lolly said:


> Well I took it apart and soaked it in hot soapy water, scraped the thickest buildup off with a wood chisel, and scrubbed the rest with a BBQ wire brush and a stainless steel scrubber.
> Worked fine, but if there is a product (not varsol) that would dissolve this stuff off, (available in Canada) let me know please.



I am not in Canada I used Awesome it is sold in a dollar store






My glass window before





After 





It smells but it is safe I used Vinegar to remove smell
Richie


----------

